# Is LSD an option on 2003's?



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

**LSD optional on 3.5 SE's?*!!*

I am going to order my Altima today, and desperately need to know if this is available. I found the spec sheet for the 2003's and it said it was an option on the 3.5SE 5 speed's, but for the life of me i can find the sheet again.

Thanks. 

Edit: Look at the specs sheet.    


_Transmission and Drive System_ 
Drive configuration Front-engine / front-wheel drive
Transmission Type 5-speed manual 4-speed auto w/ overdrive	Standard on 2.5 / 2.5 S / 3.5 SEStandard on 2.5 SL
Gear Ratio 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th Reverse	M/T 4-cyl. M/T V6 A/T 4-cyl. A/T V6 3.416 3.153 2.785 2.785 1.944 1.842 1.545 1.545 1.258 1.258 1.000 1.000 0.947 0.947 0.694 0.694 0.772 0.772 - - 2.272 2.272 3.252 3.002
Final Drive Ratio 1) 4.133 3.812 4.087 3.789
Drive Shaft	Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic (CFRP)
Helical Limited-Slip Differential	Optional on SE

Is this just a typo or what?

And if you don't believe go here:
2003 Altima Spec Sheet


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

To my knowledge, there isn't any option for an LSD in the Altima. 02 models don't have it and 03's are the same as the 02's.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Not an option on '03 3.5 SE auto or stick. What you may have been looking at was an '02-03 Maxima w/6-speed, they have LDS avaliable.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

as well as the Spec- V's


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I htink it was for the Maxima, which has an optional LSD. Check this thread over at altimas.net regarding Quaife doing an LSD for our Altimas:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50111


----------

